# Just got my uniform and such, Where does the cornflake go?



## Weakone (2 Dec 2005)

Yup.... I'm an idiot but I don't know where the 'cornflake' goes.

(It is a small metalic gold clip for those familiar with another term)


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Dec 2005)

Search page: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Search terms: "beret badge"

Results: Beret help!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17061.0.html


----------



## Guy. E (2 Dec 2005)

everywhere you go, you should see people waring theyrs...


----------



## NavComm (2 Dec 2005)

How did you get the 'cornflake'? I got mine when I passed the saluting test and it was put on my beret by the person that I saluted.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (7 Dec 2005)

I hope I dont see a similar thread when he gets his infantry cap badge...


----------



## Weakone (7 Dec 2005)

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> I hope I dont see a similar thread when he gets his infantry cap badge...


 ;D HA HA HA.......

Anyway, I have an even more idiotic question if anyone would like to help,

http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic12tc.png

^ Where do these straps go? Bad pic I know, but it's basic infantry kit and it has multiple straps and that unique hook there. Possibly part of the web gear? Or the ruck sack?

Also I have my ruck sack straps like so:

http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic28rd.png

They make this shape /  \ And I'm pretty sure that isn't the proper way to have them.  Do they wrap around the introverted parts of the metal (The outer most parts)?


----------



## Thirstyson (7 Dec 2005)

I think thats part of the strap for your mask holder... others will surely correct me though


----------



## Big Foot (7 Dec 2005)

Nope, you're right Thirstyson. That is the gas mask carrier strap.


----------



## meni0n (7 Dec 2005)

To a safe place until you pass the saluting test.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (7 Dec 2005)

I get my kit issued tomorrow. Uniform and actual kit. Should I expect it to be like a trillion piece puzzle or is it straight forward?


----------



## davidk (7 Dec 2005)

Pte(R). McWatt said:
			
		

> I get my kit issued tomorrow. Uniform and actual kit. Should I expect it to be like a trillion piece puzzle or is it straight forward?



Lean towards the latter. It will be confusing when you open everything up...you need to assemble your rucksack, and that has tons of straps everywhere. Don't worry about it though, most of the stuff you get is pretty straight-forward (you don't need to put together your pants or anything...) everything falls into place in time.


----------



## chrisf (7 Dec 2005)

Oh dear, then there's somthing wrong with my pants...


----------



## Spazz (7 Dec 2005)

For putting together your rucksack, is this and all the other stuff taught when you do your bmq? Or do you have to have it all ready and assembled before then?


----------



## Tracker 23A (7 Dec 2005)

Here is some simple advice.

When you get your gear issued, wait until you get to St. Jean to sort it out.   There are professionals there, that are trained and experienced with new recruits.   It is there job to get you sorted out.   There isn't really any point in trying to sort your gear out before you get there, because most likely you will have to re-configure it to the school standards anyway.

Just have some fun before you go, and leave all the kit until you arrive.   Besides, your gear will be added to the giant kit explosion when you arrive!

Have fun.


----------



## NavComm (7 Dec 2005)

Spazz said:
			
		

> For putting together your rucksack, is this and all the other stuff taught when you do your bmq? Or do you have to have it all ready and assembled before then?



I don't know how the reg force army does it, but when I went to bmq, I had some kit from my unit and was issued the rest at bmq. We didn't get our rucksacks right away or our gasmasks either. Once we got the kit, we were taught what to do with it. So IMO if you have kit issued and haven't gone to bmq yet, put it away, all together in a safe place (like the bag they gave you to carry it in) and leave it the hell alone until you're told what to do with it.

Modified to add: and don't go putting it on and walking to the corner store in it if you haven't been given permission to do that.


----------



## Weakone (7 Dec 2005)

I was specifically told not to mess around with/adjust/**** with the kit, If you go there with everything together (whether it's put together properly or not) you may be getting your self into trouble.

My advice would be to not mess with things you don't understand.... of course having your boot laces laced properly and knowing how to propelyr wear a beret and how to wear your combats would be a good idea.


----------



## Guy. E (7 Dec 2005)

sooooo, "Kit Explosion"    its a good idea to have all of your stuff clearley labled.


----------



## Pte_Martin (7 Dec 2005)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> sooooo, "Kit Explosion"      its a good idea to have all of your stuff clearley labled.



Exactly


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (9 Dec 2005)

No no, I am in the reserves. So I need to start getting stuff all squared away because they want to do some practice ruck marches before we go on course (Feb. 6) and I mist say. Brand new ruck sack. Lots or pieces.


----------



## NavComm (9 Dec 2005)

Pte(R). McWatt said:
			
		

> No no, I am in the reserves. So I need to start getting stuff all squared away because they want to do some practice ruck marches before we go on course (Feb. 6) and I mist say. Brand new ruck sack. Lots or pieces.



I don't know about weekend bmq, I've only been to Borden and we weren't expected to know anything about anything to do with kit we'd never seen before. If you have questions, you should be calling your COC and asking what to do. Just my .02


----------



## geo (9 Dec 2005)

Pte(R). McWatt said:
			
		

> No no, I am in the reserves. So I need to start getting stuff all squared away because they want to do some practice ruck marches before we go on course (Feb. 6) and I mist say. Brand new ruck sack. Lots or pieces.


McWhat....
They, your Recruit instructors are not permitted to throw you to the wolves with an immediate Ruck march.
There should have been an NCO with you when you went for your kit
The NCOs who will train you will teach you how to wear your gear and put all the itsy bitsy little pieces of uniform put together. You aren't expected to be a mind reader - just bring everything, pay attention to what is being said and if you did not hear an explanation or didn't understand - ASK... the only dumb question is the one that did not get asked.

Have fun


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Dec 2005)

Like the rest have said. Show up with your gear, the way it was issued. You'll be told what to do from that point on. Nuff said.


----------

